# Girls Names... (ABC)



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

Another easy game A to Z with names for girls

I'll start with A:

Alice


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 15, 2009)

Blanche


----------



## Katie H (Apr 15, 2009)

C - Caitlin, my "real" name. Gaelic for Kathleen.


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

Diana


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 15, 2009)

Eileen


----------



## jabbur (Apr 15, 2009)

Fiona


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

Gayle


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 16, 2009)

Heather


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 16, 2009)

Irene


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 16, 2009)

Janet


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 16, 2009)

Kathy


----------



## jabbur (Apr 17, 2009)

Laura


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 17, 2009)

Melissa


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 17, 2009)

Nellie


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ophelia


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 17, 2009)

Precilla


----------



## Chicks (Apr 17, 2009)

Queenie


----------



## radhuni (Apr 18, 2009)

Rita


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 18, 2009)

(Hey, radhuni, why didn't you use Radhuni?)  


Samantha


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 18, 2009)

Theodora


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 18, 2009)

Uma


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 18, 2009)

Valerie


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 18, 2009)

Wendy


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 18, 2009)

Xandra


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yvonne


----------



## Claire (Apr 19, 2009)

Zita


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 19, 2009)

Allison


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 19, 2009)

Brenda


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 19, 2009)

Carla


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 19, 2009)

Denise


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 19, 2009)

Eileen


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 19, 2009)

Francine


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 19, 2009)

Georgette


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 19, 2009)

Helen


----------



## luvs (Apr 19, 2009)

ingrid


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jaqueline


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 19, 2009)

Kendra


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 20, 2009)

Lisa


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 20, 2009)

Merina


----------



## radhuni (Apr 20, 2009)

Nayana


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 20, 2009)

Ophillia


----------



## luvs (Apr 20, 2009)

paris


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 20, 2009)

Quintauna


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 20, 2009)

Roberta


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2009)

shyanne


----------



## jabbur (Apr 21, 2009)

Theresa


----------



## DawnT (Apr 21, 2009)

Ursula


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 22, 2009)

Vera


----------



## luvs (Apr 22, 2009)

wilma


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 22, 2009)

luvs, i luv you! 

Xandrea


----------



## luvs (Apr 22, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> luvs, i luv you!
> 
> Xandrea


 
why, thank you!!


----------



## luvs (Apr 22, 2009)

yolonda


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 22, 2009)

because you  gave me the letter "X" but i love you any way!

and now i get the letter "Z"

Zandra


----------



## luvs (Apr 22, 2009)

alexandria


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 22, 2009)

Betty


----------



## luvs (Apr 22, 2009)

callista


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 23, 2009)

DaNedra


----------



## luvs (Apr 23, 2009)

eliza


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 23, 2009)

Feoni


----------



## luvs (Apr 23, 2009)

georgia


----------



## cara (Apr 24, 2009)

Hanna


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 24, 2009)

Irene


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 25, 2009)

Julia


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 25, 2009)

Kyra


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 25, 2009)

Loretta


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 27, 2009)

Melissa


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nanette


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 29, 2009)

Opal


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 29, 2009)

Penelope


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 30, 2009)

Quenna


----------



## radhuni (Apr 30, 2009)

Rani


----------



## lifesaver (May 1, 2009)

Stephanie


----------



## babetoo (May 1, 2009)

tilly


----------



## lifesaver (May 1, 2009)

Ula


----------



## radhuni (May 3, 2009)

Vina


----------



## radhuni (May 4, 2009)

Wahida


----------



## lifesaver (May 4, 2009)

Xandra


----------



## radhuni (May 6, 2009)

Zaara


----------



## lifesaver (May 9, 2009)

Somebody forgot Y >>> Yulanda

Adrianna


----------



## lifesaver (May 17, 2009)

Brenda


----------



## radhuni (May 18, 2009)

Churni


----------



## lifesaver (May 18, 2009)

Diane


----------



## katybar22 (May 18, 2009)

Emma


----------



## lifesaver (May 19, 2009)

Francine


----------



## katybar22 (May 19, 2009)

Geraldine!!!


----------



## katybar22 (May 21, 2009)

Hannah


----------



## lifesaver (May 21, 2009)

Ilene


----------



## katybar22 (May 22, 2009)

Jessie


----------



## lifesaver (May 22, 2009)

Kathleen


----------



## katybar22 (May 22, 2009)

Lynette


----------



## lifesaver (May 22, 2009)

Martha


----------



## katybar22 (May 23, 2009)

Nancy


----------



## radhuni (May 25, 2009)

Onam


----------



## anotherbaker (May 25, 2009)

Priscilla


----------



## katybar22 (May 26, 2009)

Quinn


----------



## lifesaver (May 29, 2009)

Robyn


----------



## lifesaver (May 30, 2009)

Susan


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Tina


----------

